# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی یزد یا کرمان؟

## abcde

از لحاظ سطحی مثل این که تقریبا یکی اند.( کرمان کمی بالاتر). از خود کرمانی ها پرسیدم، گفتن یزد شهر بهتریه. میشه مقایسه شون کنید؟

----------


## mmn

کرمانی هستم اما چند تا فامیل هم در یزد داریم میدونم که شهر یزد در برخی شاخه های تخصص از کرمان بالاتر هست مخصوصا تخصص زنان و از لحاظ سطح بندی به نظرم یزد بالاتر باشه (نه خیلی)
از لحاظ وسعت شهری یزد بزرگتر و ضمنا آلوده تر اما  آب و هوای کرمان همیشه خنک تر و بهتر از یزد هست

----------


## Negar_B

هردو تویه سطحن تقریبا چیزای مهم تری هست از سطح دانشگاه که بهشون باید فکرکنید یزد قطعابهتره

----------


## abcde

> هردو تویه سطحن تقریبا چیزای مهم تری هست از سطح دانشگاه که بهشون باید فکرکنید یزد قطعابهتره


از چه نظر هایی یزد رو به کرمان اولویت دادین؟

----------


## rezagmi

> از لحاظ سطحی مثل این که تقریبا یکی اند.( کرمان کمی بالاتر). از خود کرمانی ها پرسیدم، گفتن یزد شهر بهتریه. میشه مقایسه شون کنید؟


میرید دو سال بعد می بینید بعد مسافت از خونه خیلی مهم تر از این مسائله :Yahoo (94):

----------


## u30f

حالا که سطحشون نزدیکه که به بعد مسافت به خونتون و بزرگی و سرزندگی شهر توجه کنید .

----------


## ali.asghar

سطح علمی کرمان بالاتره کمی شما بیشتر به فاصله ی ان تا خانه وهمچنین فاصله ی خوابگاه تادانشگاه مربوطه توجه کنید به این هم توجه کنید پزشکی پذیرش ناحیه ای دارد با توجه به ناحیه انتخاب کنید بهتره

----------


## Negar_B

> از چه نظر هایی یزد رو به کرمان اولویت دادین؟


من الان اگه چیزی بگم ممکنه باعث ناراحتی یه عده بشه ولی مطمین باشید یزد خیلی بهتره شما قرارنیست فقط برید دانشگاه قرار تواون شهر زندگیم بکنید

----------

